# Hubs - Shimano RS770 vs. RS470



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Could someone tell me what the difference is between these?

https://bike.shimano.com/en-US/product/component/grx-11-speed/FH-RS770.html

https://bike.shimano.com/en-US/product/component/grx-11-speed/FH-RS470.html

The RS770 has been around for a few years whereas the RS470 appears to be new. From what I can see, the RS470 is a budget version of the RS770. They are dirt cheap in comparison.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

$55USD for a rear hub...not even Bitex can hit that kind of pricepoint. Bitex; with underwhelming engagement and "anti-notch" FH bodies that still manage to notch.

Guessing that is the OEM "we need to somehow still sell a bike at $1,500 pricepoint" hubset.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

The difference is 300.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

FWIW, the linked "spec" sheet shows that the 770 comes in two colors, vs. just the one for the 470.

It also says the bearing_ cup _of the 770 is "CBN," while the 470 is listed as "Polished."

I'm not actually sure what "CBN" means ("carbon steel?"), or "Polished," for that matter.

I do note that the freehub on the 470 has a groove perpendicular to the splines, that the 770 does not have. The 770's freehub appears to have a more satiny finish.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> The difference is 300.


Hahaha!!! You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cxwrench again.

Seriously though, the price difference is considerable enough to believe there is a difference in quality, not just weight or a model number.




xxl said:


> FWIW, the linked "spec" sheet shows that the 770 comes in two colors, vs. just the one for the 470.




If the 770 comes in two different colors, that's new. I have built with these and silver is the only color I could find.



xxl said:


> It also says the bearing_ cup _of the 770 is "CBN," while the 470 is listed as "Polished."
> 
> I'm not actually sure what "CBN" means ("carbon steel?"), or "Polished," for that matter.




Hmmm, aren't all loose ball bearings polished carbon steel?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Kinda like:


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Lombard said:


> Hahaha!!! You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cxwrench again.
> 
> Seriously though, the price difference is considerable enough to believe there is a difference in quality, not just weight or a model number.
> 
> ...



FWIW, the linked "spec" sheet shows that the 770 comes in two colors.

All loose bearings aren't polished carbon steel, though most bike bearings are (some are stainless, some ceramic, cf. https://www.astbearings.com/bearing-materials.html) but why did Shimano make the seeming distinction between "CBN" and "Polished" on their website? As I said, I don't know.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

xxl said:


> FWIW, the linked "spec" sheet shows that the 770 comes in two colors.
> 
> All loose bearings aren't polished carbon steel, though most bike bearings are (some are stainless, some ceramic, cf. https://www.astbearings.com/bearing-materials.html) but why did Shimano make the seeming distinction between "CBN" and "Polished" on their website? As I said, I don't know.


OK, point taken on bearing materials, but let's just eliminate ceramic and plastic as their practical application isn't on bicycle wheels. Stainless steel and chrome steel aren't as hard or as strong as carbon steel but the former two don't rust, the latter does.


----------

